# I am a music beginner and feeling to play music



## andrewjamess

I am a music beginner and feeling to play music with quality software from my beginning! What can I have in this phase?


----------



## Jaws

andrewjamess said:


> I am a music beginner and feeling to play music with quality software from my beginning! What can I have in this phase?


What sort of music are you feeling to play?


----------



## stanchinsky

For notating music I highly suggest you try MuseScore. It's free to download, available for Windows, Mac and GNU/Linux and is libre software, or as some people say 'open source'. It's also very easy for beginners unlike some which I won't mention...
Here's the official site where you can download it: http://musescore.org/en


----------

